# White bass fishing 101 lake livingston



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Well work gave me a day off.....so I hit the lake....the whole lake. Started off at Penwaugh...when to the bucket....and man the action was on. I pulled in probably 50....motioned for another boat to come join me as I was about to leave, and figured he would like to get in on the action. we sat and yanked fish as we yacked. He told me of some places to try in the future. Had enough of that, so I pulled anchored and headed for the 190 rd bed. Check several spots there but just couldn't get into the whites. I don't doubt they are there. I just couldn't get in the right hole. Left there and headed to walkers lake. checked in that area, and I say its still to early for the white bass there. I never catch them there till the summer really starts to heat up. 
Having hearing that loy been tearing them up on the south end, I made a mad dash south. first stopped by memorial point and check several drop offs there, and didn't do any good. But I haven't learned that point, so thats why I like to give it a try....best way to learn.....stop check and see. After that, it was a dash to the lump. Got into the fish at the lump, and just set up good, and a storm cloud blew in. the wind picked up and blew me off anchor and off the water. I don't hang around when a storm might blow in. I did see a guy pull in a 20" striper while I was out there. So the fish where there.
Over all I think memorial weekend is going to turn out really nice for the fisherman if this weather holds up.
At penwaugh the fish where in 16 to 17 ft of water. At the lump they where hanging along 25 to 27 ft. 
I ve got my rig ready for this weekend. Put a twelve pack on ice....then this weekend I am going around pine island. When I see a sexy blonde, with good lungs, I am going to flip a beer her way with the string attached and see if she'll bite. Sound fun to me. 
Here's the video of jig fishing 101


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Enjoyed the videos, BEC, they are always fun to watch, Thanks


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

BEC, awesome. Thanks for report and videos, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info BEC ! That video demonstrates how that method is many times more productive than trolling . On that type of "jugging" a $100 bill trailer tied to that rig May help to increase your catch ! Lol


----------

